# Vultures



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

A bit random but does anyone have any? As a non-bird keeper (I had some kind of Amazon parrot about 10 years ago, it lasted six months and then suddenly died) they look pretty interesting. 
I imaging they need an absolutely huge aviary and they're probably a pain to keep but this thread isn't about the practicalities of them, it's just a "have you got any?" thread.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

You want to go to Lotherton Hall, between Leeds and York. They have all kinds of birds there including vultures and the most amazing enclosures.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Cheers for that, I'm wanting to know if anyone keeps them at home though.
Lotherton Hall sounds like a good day out though.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

as far as im aware it tends to be only the large falconry centres that keep them as they do require more room than your average BOP, however some come up on birdmart occasionally so i assume they must be some private keepers, they have huge price tags though which puts a lot of people off. this place is near you and they have some stunning vultures (including the largest vulture in the uk) Yorkshire Dales Falconry Centre - Hawk Experience - Falconry, Yorkshire , really nice blokes to talk to aswell. griffiths vultures are another bird that on my 'when i win the lottery' wish list :flrt:


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> as far as im aware it tends to be only the large falconry centres that keep them as they do require more room than your average BOP, however some come up on birdmart occasionally so i assume they must be some private keepers, they have huge price tags though which puts a lot of people off. this place is near you and they have some stunning vultures (including the largest vulture in the uk) Yorkshire Dales Falconry Centre - Hawk Experience - Falconry, Yorkshire , really nice blokes to talk to aswell. griffiths vultures are another bird that on my 'when i win the lottery' wish list :flrt:


There are many types of vultures that are kept in the uk, its generally the smaller species that are easily obtainable some for around the £400 mark at the lowest end of the spectrum


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

iv never seen any at that price, last one i saw was over £2000 :gasp: that said i havnt specificly looked for vulture ads for a while...


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

i used to have a turkey vulture for display work a few years back you can get them for under 500 know


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> this place is near you and they have some stunning vultures (including the largest vulture in the uk) Yorkshire Dales Falconry Centre - Hawk Experience - Falconry, Yorkshire , really nice blokes to talk to aswell. griffiths vultures are another bird that on my 'when i win the lottery' wish list :flrt:


fantastic place!!
we must go twice a year and it's ace :2thumb:


----------

